# Split Face Partis in the Confirmation Ring



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

So I know the UKC standards say that symmetrical pattern on the face is preferred, but will something like a split face prevent a dog with otherwise great conformation from finishing? Just had me curious after someone said they were planning on showing a puppy with a split face. 

Any other thoughts on split faces would be great too. I haven't encountered a ton of them and world like input. Thanks!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

JMO but I don't think UKC judges look at markings as any type of flaw, unless the dog was missing pigment; some judges don't notice that either.


----------



## cheribeth (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks! I figured it really shouldn't vary that much influence but just wanted to check. I talked to a standard parti breeder who shows UKC too and she said the same.
Thanks again!:act-up:


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I would LOVE to see photos of the split face, please.



Love fancy markings!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> I would LOVE to see photos of the split face, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Love fancy markings!


Me too!


----------

